# any research on raw lessening chances of bloat?



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi there,

Just wondering if anyone has any information as to whether or not raw is factually known to lessen the chances of bloat in our dogs? Any known research you're familiar with on it? It just seems to me that at least one of the causes of bloat is dry dog food so I thought I'd ask.

Thanks!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

None that I'm aware of. I had a dog that bloated on an empty stomach. Granted, she was older, but she also was a breed that isn't expected to bloat. 

So while I do think that grain-heavy foods *do* increase the likelihood of bloating (because of the likelihood of fermentation), I've never been persuaded that raw decreases the chance of bloating, as opposed to say, a quality grain free kibble or especially canned food, which is high in moisture. 

Of course, we're talking about idiosyncratic bloat (bloat that just happens out of the blue). I do know of dogs that bloated because they had unsupervised access to the bag of kibble and ate WAY too much of it. In that case, because kibble can expand, I think that kibble is perhaps more dangerous. A dog eating 10 lbs of steak may be at risk of bloating. A dog eating 10 lbs of kibble is likely at more risk of bloating. 

Watching ingredients is important as well. Citric acid is one of those ingredients that is implicated in bloat. Fat, if high on the ingredients list, is considered by some people to be problematic. But all of this depends on who you talk to. 

So when we're just talking about normal amounts of food on a daily basis, I see no reason to expect my raw-fed dogs to be safer. In fact, one of dogs suffered partial torsion, and he ate only a raw diet for over two years before that.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Purdue University did a study but I can't bring up the links for you. It states that the link appears broken.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I've known raw-fed dogs that have bloated. I think there is a certain amount of general prediposition that is genetic and there is no list of things you can do to ensure your dog won't bloat. 

This is an interesting commentary on the Purdue study from the Great Dane lady.
http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/on_my_soap_box_purdue_bloat_study.htm


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The Purdue study was kibble based.

There are NO studies of any kind (involving dogs) with regards to raw food - whether for nutrition, bloat, or anything. None of the big kibble companies want to fund those studies. I wonder why?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang None of the big kibble companies want to fund those studies. I wonder why?


Cause they're skeeeered!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Why in the world should they? They are kibble companies so they do kibble studies and as these studies are extremely expensive it makes absolutely no sense for them to branch out into an area that has nothing to do with their business.

I have known both kibble fed and raw fed dogs that have bloated.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I don't think there's any marked difference between kibble and raw-fed dogs in regards to bloat. Though I have no scientific basis for my thoughts.







I have heard of dogs bloating on both. In fact, fairly recently Aniadouble's girl, Gretchen, bloated. And she is raw-fed. I have also seen my own dog's tummy swell and she is raw-fed as well. (Thankfully, I was able to get Ris to expel the gas and a trip to the E-vet was unnecessary.)

Honestly, I think some dogs are just going to bloat. No matter what you do.


----------

